# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  توضیح در مورد Sharepoint Site

## محمد مهدي

با عرض سلام
چند وقتیه که تصمیم گرفتم با توجه به کارم از شیرپوینت استفاده کنم رفتم سراغش تا یاد بگیرم ولی متاسفانه در همون ابتدا با مشکل مواجه شدم.من منظور از شیرپوینت سایت رو متوجه نمیشم یعنی چکار باید بکنم با یه نرم افزار رفتم یه سایتی تو اینترنت که میشه درست کرد بصورت مجانی درست کردم آدرس این سایت رو دادم تو sharepoint designer وارد کرم قبول نمیکنه دیتا بیس sql بهش دادم قبول نمیکنه خلاصه گیر کردم.
منظور از "شیرپوینت سایت" که در ابتدا این نرم افزار، آدرسشو میخواد چیه؟آیا باید نام یه سایتی رو بدم یا آدرس یه دیتابیس یا یه فایل share شده است چیه؟لطفا راهنمایی کنید :ناراحت:

----------


## hakim22

منظور از شیرپوینت سایت آدرس سایت شیرپوینتی است که ساخته اید. 
معمولا باید آدرس سرور و سپس شماره پرت اتصال رو هم در آدرس ذکر کنید.

http://myserver:portnumber/mySite

----------


## محمد مهدي

با تشکر
ببخشید من هنوز متوجه نشدم آدرس سایت شیرپوینت چطوری باید بسازم؟با sharepoint designer یا sharepoint server?

----------


## sayan

برای اینکه شیرپوینت کار کنید نیاز هست که یکسری برنامه ها رو نصب کنید. از sql بگیرید تا پیش نیاز های شیرپوینت.
بعد از این شما نصب کننده sharepoint server را نصب می کنید.
در نهایت در سیستم شما بصورت Local شیرپوینت را میتوانید از شیرپوینت استفاده کنید.

----------

